# Join us at archdale slot car raing on facebook



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey guys and gals archdale slot car racing in archdale north carolina just got them a new facebook page made up come on out and join us on our page new pictures and updates are being made. if you are in the nc area this is a pretty good local track with a laid back attitude. the site has alot of info about slot racing ans the track so come on out and join us on the site and then if you are in the area feel free to join us at the track for some laps and good fellowship . http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pages/Archdale-slot-car-racing/171080976256146


----------

